# Dun. Vehicle Invalid. I'M FREE!



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Today Uber app wont let me go online. I get message "Vehicle Invalid."

I bought a 2005 Prius 6 months ago to drive Uber. Uber changed my market to require 2007 or newer. Uber is pretty incompetently run. If 6 months ago I'd known I needed a 2007 or newer, I'd have bought a newer vehicle and still be making money for myself and Uber. 

I think my market was 2000 or newer. Wondering how many drivers' can't drive anymore. I'm guessing more than 50%,which will probably kill my market. 

GL in ur Uber adventures! 

I'M FREE!


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I wonder if the 10-year limit will be coming to all markets? Selfishly, I do have to hope that that is the case. I do wish the best for you!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

entrep1776 said:


> Today Uber app wont let me go online. I get message "Vehicle Invalid."
> 
> I bought a 2005 Prius 6 months ago to drive Uber. Uber changed my market to require 2007 or newer. Uber is pretty incompetently run. If 6 months ago I'd known I needed a 2007 or newer, I'd have bought a newer vehicle and still be making money for myself and Uber.
> 
> ...


Pizza hut pays 30¢ a mile mileage.
Pizza hut ENCOURAGES tipping.

If you are getting 30¢ a mile.
Say gas costs $3.00
You get 50 m.p.g.
You would get $15.00 mileage reimbursement for that $3.00 gallon of gas.
A $12.00 profit BEFORE hourly pay( paid regardless if you are driving or not) and BEFORE cash tips.



ABC123DEF said:


> I wonder if the 10-year limit will be coming to all markets? Selfishly, I do have to hope that that is the case. I do wish the the best for you!


My market is an 8 year limit

2 year limit on Uber black.

Taxis are also 8 year limit.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza hut pays 30¢ a mile mileage.
> Pizza hut ENCOURAGES tipping.
> 
> If you are getting 30¢ a mile.
> ...


I've driven for pizza hut before. Not a terrible gig.

I have another job. One of biggest pluses of Uber is I could work when I wanted.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

entrep1776 said:


> Today Uber app wont let me go online. I get message "Vehicle Invalid."
> 
> I bought a 2005 Prius 6 months ago to drive Uber. Uber changed my market to require 2007 or newer. Uber is pretty incompetently run. If 6 months ago I'd known I needed a 2007 or newer, I'd have bought a newer vehicle and still be making money for myself and Uber.
> 
> ...


You may still be able to do Uber eats or other delivery work. They only changed that rule when they knew they had so many drivers that they can dispose of the ones with older cars.

Your market wont' die now there will be more work for people with newer cars.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> You may still be able to do Uber eats or other delivery work. They only changed that rule when they knew they had so many drivers that they can dispose of the ones with older cars.
> 
> Your market wont' die now there will be more work for people with newer cars.


no Uber eats in my market.

Some times when I work (weird hours) I get pings 15 20 minutes away. pax tell me I was only car out. Soooo knock out 50%. Although normal times plenty of ants.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Pizza hut pays 30¢ a mile mileage.
> Pizza hut ENCOURAGES tipping.
> 
> If you are getting 30¢ a mile.
> ...


The hut pays you 3oc FOR ALL MILES

which in orlando with 48c and 50% paid, that puts you 60c per 2 miles vs 48dc per 2 miles doing uber, that's 25% more right off the top.

Pizza hut also pays the "tip minimum" or the minimum wage depending on the state,

Either way you get minimum wage per hour (at least) plus tips {depending on the state rules}

That is overall a MUCH better deal than fuber currently is in a lot of markets, you also have a lot smaller geographic area that your working in, which means you will learn it a LOT quicker.d

Plus on top of that, you can deduct 53.5- Pizza huts 30c a mile reimbursement.

So for everery 10 miles you drive, pizza hut would comp you $3.00 plus you could deduct $5.35 off your taxes. Because your an employee, your pay HAS to come to minimum wage "AFTER" your deduction.

So... the wage for delivering for pizza the hut in Orlando and averaging 20 total miles driven would be...

$8.05 (base wage)
$3.00 (mileage reimbursement)

Then you can deduct $10.70 off of this...

Then pizza has to boost your pay up to $8.05(if it's not already) AFTER deducting the $10.70 in mileage...

So the true minimum wage for a pizza hut driver in florida (who drives an average of 20 miles per hour) is actually $18.75

The laws state ALL of this in fairly plain english.

This one of the many many reasons i'm always so whiny about Orlando rates being where they are.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

State by state. Georgia went from 10 years to 15 years old. And those older cars are R O U G H.


----------



## entrep1776 (Nov 3, 2016)

JimS said:


> State by state. Georgia went from 10 years to 15 years old. And those older cars are R O U G H.


How do you mean?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

entrep1776 said:


> How do you mean?


Old and clunky.


----------

